# SHED Inc..2013



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello friends and welcome to the SHED...for those that dont know I grow in a SHed out back and like to share my excitement...and boy do I have some of that for yall this year...yes ..yes ...Im still working the Back yard...and really put in some thinking on this Falls grow...I have Just one large flower room..( 9x4x7 )..and plan a perpetual(sp) grow...Im about 3 weeks from fireing up the flower room...and wanted to get this thread started...there will be much growing on so any and all comments welcome....I took some clippings from my OD on 26th and have in fridge for 2 weeks...by then the cloners will be ready..heres whats on the menu to start

Pink Lemonaid
pineapple express
Gooey Mom
Gods Gift
Purple Diesel
chiesel
Dojo Bubba Berry
Purple frosting f3...

Test seeds will allso be shared...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 29, 2012)

:icon_smile:


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 29, 2012)

Sounds good and looks great 4U, i cant wait to start my fall grow.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Aug 29, 2012)

Well show me something new as always......lol. Looking real good!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 29, 2012)

Signing up for this one more time, it's that time of year!

Shed Inc.  One of my favorite American Companies!  Can I buy some shares on the Dow Jones or are you listed on Nasdaq?

Maybe I should just pull up a crate and sit quietly in the corner. Got my coffee already.  Don't mind me 4u, just a fly on the wall.

Your darlings are looking great, just like ducks in a row.  And the portraits, dang you do a good job!


----------



## tastyness (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm excited to watch from the beginning.  *TCBUD* got room on that crate?
I notice your flower area is 36 sq feet.  How many plants do you end up flowering at a time?  I've got 36 sq feet but it is 6X6 and I don't feel like I could get more than 9 plants in there.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello everyone...thanks for stopping by....we have another week or so before I flower anything..took a few  more clippings...and started some new strain...more later

take care and be safe


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 6, 2012)

Gonna be too hot tomorow in the shed!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2012)

yeah  i think so too *nouvel*.....  I may turn lights off for the day...no flower room so Im not worried...I have an issue with..."too many clones"...lol..I been haveing good results cloning and built another clone area Ill try out this weekend

thanks for stopping by nieghbor

:48:


----------



## gourmet (Sep 7, 2012)

The plants are looking great.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2012)

:ciao: *gourmet*

thanks for stopping by

okay  I took the clippings I put in the fridge a couple weeks ago and now are in cloner.  I Have the flower room scheduled to come on tonight and first going in will be 

Pink Lemonaid
Gooey
Dojo Bubba Barry


I like to use colored picks to help ID clippings ..untill next time

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice looking plants 4U.  Thats a good idea using the colored picks for the cuttings.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 10, 2012)

very nice, 4u.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 12, 2012)

turned the flower room on the other day and seperated the room to allow me to run the 1k HPS  for now..Ill add some more plants to the room in a week...then every week there after


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 12, 2012)

Stellar, 4u -- you certainly have the touch -- you always show something to aspire towards -- one day, when I grow up, I'm gonna get me a shed 

Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 12, 2012)

Plants are looking great 4U.  A 9 x 4 room is a nice sized space.  I am always wanting just a little more room than I have.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice lineup 4u...   Im def gonna tag along if the shed isnt full yet?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2012)

thanks everyone...heres some more pics...:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2012)

Im tryN my light setup  and noticed my cool tubes have water/condinsation on them...now this has me concerned...Im a pick up a speed controler today and see if this will help...My 1k HPS  glass can be held for ever and not burn me...I like that  but dont like the fire hazard...I dont have the other 1250 light on yet..should be next week as Ill need to add 3 more plants...Ill add 3 plants every Monday untill I have 24 plants in ther  then Im hopeing that Ill be putting 3 in and 3 out....any thaughts on how I can get rid of the condisation?

:48:


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 20, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> any thaughts on how I can get rid of the condisation?
> 
> :48:




scary

a fan---any kind of air movement should do it


----------



## cubby (Sep 20, 2012)

The sheds looking great *4U*, as usual.
.
.


			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ....any thaughts on how I can get rid of the condisation


.
.
.
Not sure about the condensation,...............But I can think of a way to rid you of all that weed :bong::bong::bong::aok:..............LOL.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2012)

:ciao:  *cubby*....come on over  Harvest what ya need...

:bong:


----------



## cubby (Sep 20, 2012)

Cool, I'll grab an umbrella and fire up the tractor :farm:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 7, 2012)

hello passion...Been busy with outdoor Harvests that some times I forget the Shed is Banging along...I am trying a perpetual harvest and thanks to pcduck I may have it down...I was hopeing to harvest 3 plants every week  and am now in week 6 with 21 plants in flower...Maybe should back off and put 3 in every 2 weeks....so every plant that goes in has been giveing a dozen clones...I like that number...hope everyone is nice and High


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 7, 2012)

:hubba:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 7, 2012)

W O W...   someones been busy...  :48:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 7, 2012)

Perpetual harvest, people dream it, you live it.  Good Job, Great Job, you are my hero.

Just sayin'.

What is your favorite personal strain to smoke?  That you grow of course.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 7, 2012)

Coming along well I see nice job keep it coming.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for stoping in everyone...

*JAAM*...this is very busy time as I am Harvesting outside meds..and working the Shed..

*tcbud*...thanks for the kind words...I would have to say that my Fav  is *freemans  *Dojo bubba barry...she smells and tastes the best....next would be Pink Lemonaid...she dont do as well inside as she does outside...This season Ill keep her growing just for next summers grow...

*MARY*....thanks...I have some mite issues that I am battleing  but will have under control soon...


take care and be safe


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 22, 2012)

Lovin it... Healthy plants.

Speaking about sheds...A while ago me and a buddy almost started a business called Pimp My Shed. We were going to renovate people's sheds, drywall, carpet and all that. But this, this is a way better to use a shed!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2012)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Lovin it... Healthy plants.
> 
> Speaking about sheds...A while ago me and a buddy almost started a business called Pimp My Shed. We were going to renovate people's sheds, drywall, carpet and all that. But this, this is a way better to use a shed!




oh yeah...let me inlite you....the reason I chose to grow in this SHED is due to me kids...really....ya see..they momma left us when they was tiny...wanted to grow in me house but as I said...(kids tiny..)...now we on the break of them moving on they way ..eh...give them wigs I say.......


wheres *ozzy*????


2muchtype


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2012)

:aok:

How you like the perpetual so far?

Where is the intake for your lights located? Cold air striking a hot surface will cause condensation.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2012)

:ciao:  *Duck*....so far I like it ....I draw air from outside and yes it does condisate..I have the fan on a speed controller to help...temps are spot on though :aok:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2012)

Maybe put a p-trap configuration on your duct work will help also.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2012)

well we have Harvested our first round...I was placeing 3 plants in every Monday  but have pulled back to every 2 weeks now as My flower room was Packed...Im stoked for this years grow and cant wait to se what these new strains do...have a great week everyone

take care and be safe


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 5, 2012)

lookin good 4u! that star looks tasty.....peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2012)

best looking thing in the Shed huh  *brimck*?:hubba:

:48:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 5, 2012)

im so jealous. i want a shed now


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 5, 2012)

As always 4u, in awe. I seriously don't know how you do it. Looks fantastic! Cant wait to get an "indoor" shed set up myself  

HAPPY HARVEST MY FRIEND!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2012)

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P91YwFKXXos

sorry for the messy Shed ...its clean now and will have more up coming

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2012)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> As always 4u, in awe. I seriously don't know how you do it. Looks fantastic! Cant wait to get an "indoor" shed set up myself
> 
> HAPPY HARVEST MY FRIEND!



thanks for stopping by my friend.   Im so glad the outdoors is finished...now I can foccus the Shed ..which is looking good...my photo skills bite I know..but hey..you know:stoned:..


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking good as always.


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 9, 2012)

Masterful!!!

Peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello and Happy growing passion...sure wish I had better photography skills.. ...Harvested a few more plants the other day and will harvest a few more this weekend.  Im still working on dialing in this new soil but am excited about it.  Ive got a few seed tests Im running this year and will share them as soon as they hit week 4-5 ...Temps here been in mid 50s.  hope everyone is nice and High


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi 4U, it is looking cozy in the shed. Everything looks happy. 

Does Kandy bark at the Eagle you have there?

I always like seeing what your doing, so thanks.


----------



## cubby (Nov 15, 2012)

That's not a shed.............it's a Bud Barn :farm: :farm: :farm:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks everyone for stopping by....I took more clones today as well as transplanted a few to larger homes...placed 3 more pineapple express into flower...soaking some Pink mama v1 beans...and smoking my :bong1:...this perpetual grow is Bomb


----------



## pcduck (Nov 20, 2012)

> this perpetual grow is Bomb



 I sure enjoy it

Hows that Pineapple Express? Sorry if I missed this but whose is it? One of your own or a dispensary?

Looking nice and green and full, like always,except for the sulphur burn pics, but you sure have bounced back

Have a great Holiday:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2012)

My goodness you have a lot of wonderfulness going on in there. Keep up your good work 4U.


----------



## Old Resin (Nov 20, 2012)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 20, 2012)

hello 4u, how you been buddy?  Boy that perpetual grow is lots of work, but your making it look easy!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 20, 2012)

gots more energy then I do, as always awesome job 4U:clap:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks for stopping in friends...we still chuggin along...seems everything is rooting and have to give clones away...which isnt a Bad thing...germinating some Tester genetics( Golden white Grapefruit) for another site...will be force flowering a few more strains this month...oh..and yes  Harvesting every two weeks:icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2012)

Where is the picture of your dog?
Was she busy when you took pics?

Looking real nice 4u


----------



## Iams (Dec 3, 2012)

The sheds looking great as usual! Keep it up!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 3, 2012)

Girl in 1st pic is Flowered already.:hubba:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks great keep it up.PS


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2012)

another week down...almost ready for christmas...

take care and be safe


----------



## drfting07 (Dec 16, 2012)

Do you heat your shed in the winter, 4U2? Or just really well insulated?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Do you heat your shed in the winter, 4U2? Or just really well insulated?




its insulated well...when I first built it I installed a cadet heater cause I was running lights 18/6....last year I started running the Shed lights 24/0..and seems to work great..we dont have real cold temps here untill Febuary...at what time I can still add heat if needed...but for now the lights heat the shed...thanks for stopping by my friend

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2012)

*4u*

Do you have air exchange from your flower room to your veg areas when lights are out in the flower room?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *4u*
> 
> Do you have air exchange from your flower room to your veg areas when lights are out in the flower room?



:ciao: *Duck*...my fans run all the time..exhaust is hooked to temp controllers  and yes exhausts flower room into the veg area..does that answer your question?

:bong:and pass


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey 4u:ciao:

It sure does

thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello passion friends...here is my Buddies *420benny *gear...I germed 5 beans and 4 growing nice...forgot when I started these but first male showed...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2012)

okay everyone...I installed some new shelf brackets to raise my water buckets up to not have to bend over so much...this also allows me to transplant with more ease...now to intall a sump pump to the Shed ...


take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2012)

here we have another test grow for another site...this is from "SnowHigh Seeds"


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 8, 2013)

okay..kinda peedoff  went to get my girly callander where I got them for past few years has stopped sporting them and now have this wildlife callander:cry:  oh well  it was still free


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 8, 2013)

:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2013)

It is too bad you don't have much going on 4U! My gosh, what a grow. Your my hero!


----------



## cubby (Jan 8, 2013)

Mine Too!!!!:giggle: :giggle: :giggle: 
lookin' great *4U* keep it up:icon_smile:


----------



## oldsman (Jan 9, 2013)

4U, Udaman! Those roots that are circling, do you transplant like that or kinda straighten them first? I get that with some of my clones and want to he sure I'm not hurting them. I straighten some, some I don't.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 9, 2013)

:ciao:  *oldsman*

thanks for stopping by...Yeah  I allways  bust up the root zone...sqeeez and shake a bit..IMO..if ya dont the roots will continue to grow around in a circle..by busting up the ball...the roots can spread out and search for food...mojo for your grow my friend


----------



## oldsman (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks 4U,I'm getting close to chopping my first ever inside plants. Nothing like yours, but getting there. Learning from all the peeps here is easy, applying what you've learned, not so easy, at first.


----------



## Iams (Jan 9, 2013)

The shed looks great as usual.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jan 9, 2013)

Really nice show 4u!


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 10, 2013)

4U looks great as usual and i have to be nosy ive always been curious are you a patient grower? you put out alot of production just for personal use, and how many sites do you run?

sorry always been curious if you dont answer i understand


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2013)

DarkHorse007 said:
			
		

> 4U looks great as usual and i have to be nosy ive always been curious are you a patient grower? you put out alot of production just for personal use, and how many sites do you run?
> 
> sorry always been curious if you dont answer i understand




:ciao: thanks for stopping by...yes Im a MMJ card holder and have a few patients as well....here in Washington we can have 15 plants per patient with a total of 45..I have 3 patients so am able to have the Max..not sure what ya meen on how many sites I run????..if ya meen Marijuana web sites..I have a few accounts but am the smae name...oh  and we open our Dispensary this weekend:yay: I donate to a few others as well...so yes..I do a bit more than personal use

take care and be safe


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 11, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> here we have another test grow for another site...this is from "SnowHigh Seeds"


thanks 4u figured that you must be some sort of patient grower hell why not youve got this down to an art  
i guess i mis read you comment that i just quoted you said *for* another site not *from* another site 

i guess i need to :joint4:  lol


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 11, 2013)

Has anything changed there in washington since legalization of MJ with patient growing? everything is so fuzzy now in colorado i dont know whats legal and whats not, they are working on all the details buts its going to be a while so i have no idea how they are going to work out patient growing into the new laws


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2013)

same here on recreational use..But it has no effect on Medical growers....and yes is confusing...they say the state wont even have the first pot shop to open for atleast a year...the liceances they are issues for those that want to grow for the state have to produce plants with no more that 5% THC...they gonna Dumb it down for recreational use...lol...its realy nuts here..and Im a lay back and see what happens...Ive seen some Pot shops all ready open in colorado...have you been to any these?

:48:


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hell yeah, 4U. You always have something crankin full blast. The flower room looks phenomenal! Let me know how you like the GWGF. Still have "YouWantThis" going somewhere? I loved that Deep Purple. 

Keep it up, my friend :cool2:

Drft


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 11, 2013)

4U ya there are some pot shops opening up around the state not very many though mostly in the bigger cities like denver but there having problems with that though one got shut down after only being open a few hours because of a landlord dispute but there is still one up there going as far as i know you pay a membership fee and they supply the weed, but i havent gone to one* yet*

the first one to open up was actually in a small town just about fifteen minutes form me it got shut down after the first day because i guess recreational shops arent legal yet but it drew alot of attention

denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_22292647/colorados-first-marijuana-club-shut-down-landlord-dispute


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2013)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Hell yeah, 4U. You always have something crankin full blast. The flower room looks phenomenal! Let me know how you like the GWGF. Still have "YouWantThis" going somewhere? I loved that Deep Purple.
> 
> Keep it up, my friend :cool2:
> 
> Drft




Yeah  I just put a few of the "YWT" in flower...clones well too...Ill veg the females of the GWGF for a couple more weeks  than process them through flower....nice to see ya :48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 11, 2013)

Starts to almost finish yual knows how to cook up some pouch product pilgrem thanks fur lettin me ejoy yur fireside 

BWD


----------



## Johnny5968 (Jan 11, 2013)

:bong1: 


Very Nice Shed!!!!


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 11, 2013)

wow i cant belive this one got by me. thats a nice grow you got thier


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2013)

:ciao:  cloning day


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 13, 2013)

Love that there lid tapped to light classic pilgrem 

BWD


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 13, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Love that there lid tapped to light classic pilgrem
> 
> BWD


Lol ive looked at that several times also it looks like it works good though hope you dont mind if i try out your invention there

4U what wattage of bulbs are you running in there?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 13, 2013)

Everything custom made. That's why your room is cooler than mine!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 13, 2013)

Be bout the best thin saw here in while lol I thought I be havin the thrifty skill owned mighty fine this pilgrem

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 15, 2013)

DarkHorse007 said:
			
		

> Lol ive looked at that several times also it looks like it works good though hope you dont mind if i try out your invention there
> 
> 4U what wattage of bulbs are you running in there?



:ciao:

that is 250MH  parking light...I got 6 from a job and made one to be remote..the light was origanaly in the the tote and a cfl was used for a clone box..when I dumped that idea..this one came to mind...the cord runs through hooks on cieling so I can pull up and down...thee actual Veg area has 2 @ 600MH....and those cfl under shelf..and the flours for the clones..the  "drop Light"  is easy to make  thanks for stoping by


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 15, 2013)

thanks for stoping by the Shed *Backswood*...
:48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 15, 2013)

Like walkin yur trail forest be beuatyful 

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 24, 2013)

okay my lettuce has showed sprouts so I better get the water ready...ive never grown veggies inside:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 24, 2013)

Just pulled the Pink Lemonaid at 56 days:icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 24, 2013)

:clap: once again I must reiterate....you are the bee's knee's...lol...beautiful lady there you harvested.

Stay :stoned:, I know u will....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2013)

Okay here I have the Gooey Mom Im running in coco...using GH 3 part...the kitty bucket is near 4 gallons


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 25, 2013)

WE Want more


----------



## missabentley (Jan 25, 2013)

Mighty fine grow you have goin there. Subbed.


----------



## risktaker27 (Jan 25, 2013)

:icon_smile:  very nice 4 u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2013)

hello passion friends..things moveing right along..The ground hog said its gonna be early spring..so we better get a menu up and ready :yay:...Will be leaving soon to Rays for the Big Game(AFC) ..take care and be safe


----------



## kaotik (Feb 3, 2013)

lookin good man.  enjoy the game.
..sure gettin homesick


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 4, 2013)

:ciao: 4U!

Looking good as always. Excited to see your next genetics show themselves.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2013)

thanks guys for stopping by...

*Kao*...Im starting to wonder whats on Bbay...

*Drft*....Im working a few new ones this summer...

heres the flower room


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2013)

hMPp://youtu.be/QSKjhLERtus


take care and be safe


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 19, 2013)

a video woot! nice 4u    :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2013)

working the changes now...Plan to remove the Shelf and add the t5 tomarrow


----------



## tryguy2011 (Feb 28, 2013)

a thermostat on aircooling hood works perfect


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2013)

:48:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 1, 2013)

:48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 1, 2013)

Pic three be makin me feel like I be walkin coridor in space shuttle or somethin! High teck yual runnin space equipment my pilgrem friend 

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2013)

:watchplant:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry i couldn't drop my PM today. Ill be watching yours. 

All i need is a germination mix :aok: I still have my Rubbermaid "germination station" from last years grow. If all else fails ill drop some next week and use that so im not too far behind.


----------



## cubby (Mar 4, 2013)

I see you got your T-5 hanging there, gettin' all fansy-schmansy on us...


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 4, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> I see you got your T-5 hanging there, gettin' all fansy-schmansy on us...



hahaha, yeah random cfl's everywhere, that how us pooor people rock out


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 5, 2013)

thanks for stopping by everyone...

*cubby*...Just tryN make yall proud of this rookie

heres the West End Girls from *$our*


56 days


----------



## cubby (Mar 5, 2013)

*4u*, those West End Girls are looking fat and happy, hows the smell?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 5, 2013)

ohh yeaahh! :woohoo:


----------



## surfinc (Mar 5, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> :48:



:yeahthat:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 5, 2013)

likes the last two best 

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> *4u*, those West End Girls are looking fat and happy, hows the smell?




I would say very potent skunky...Those were in 1 Gallon pots ...one had ALL the fan leafs removed at week 2 bloom ...They are in Brown Bag now with The small one that had leafs removed came in @20grams..and the Tall leafs on @27grams...I realy like the way she trichs so early and cant wait to run the other :hubba:


Thanks everyone for stoping  by....Just dropped [email protected] Purple Monkey Balls from SnowHigh Seeds...:icon_smile:...HAve 5 of Freemans ???? above soil now...and 3 ??? in week 3-4...anywho more later  American Idol is on...:ignore:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 7, 2013)

:ciao: Looking like DANK my friend :cool2:

Drft


----------



## Irish (Mar 7, 2013)

can you move that stool thats at back of shed, next to t5, and hang other t5 there for cup clones and cup starts from seed?  or swing that t5 there now in other direction, and lose the diy cfl


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 9, 2013)

Im high hell..Irish Im ash what ya meen..the stoole is for sitting  plants on when Laura aint using:aok:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice  got me chin wet droolin

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2013)

4u yur girls always look good.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 9, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> 4u yur girls always look good.



Thanks buddy...this year sure been good to me...looking forward to some good smoke comeing up...


:ciao: BWD  :48:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 9, 2013)

:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 9, 2013)

:ciao: *drft*


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 10, 2013)

you got it goingon smoke


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 10, 2013)

:ciao:*  Sin inc*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 11, 2013)

:ciao:

h4U2p://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-xz4HqBiUA


----------



## Mainebud (Mar 11, 2013)

Great videos!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 15, 2013)

:icon_smile:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 15, 2013)

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2013)

:ciao:  *ShortBus*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 21, 2013)

64 days:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2013)

My gosh those are beautiful 4u!. Just wonderful.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey 4U

Dropped some beans monday. 4x PM, 2x BBxPE 2x BBLxGG & Satori


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2013)

sweeeeeeet    Happy Growing...your gonna love the Pink Mama:aok:  keep me posted my friend

:48:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 23, 2013)

:cool2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2013)

here are those small domes I got from Lowes..I think these will work well in my setup...2 fit nice on one matt...they hold 12..A Dozen peat pux...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2013)

well we went and added the 8 bulb t5 in hopes the heat will be easier to manage...Had the Battle with Mites and Got some this Riot Mite Spray...one time application and this kills mites ..adults and eggs...No sign of them basturds aplication says apply every 20 days....and this can be used in flower...not sure I wanna see...But if I can enialate them befor they go in flower..I feel the dry ice co2 will control the flower room....more on this later


:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2013)

Cool 4U, i am watching. Looking nice.


----------



## cubby (Apr 10, 2013)

Looking good *4U* :icon_smile:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 10, 2013)

Loves yur fireside pilgrem  Keep it lit!

BWD


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 10, 2013)

how smoke i didn't know you was rolling like that nice. lol.. looks like you got things dial in over their man


----------



## HemperFi (Apr 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the Borg. Rosemary oil kills them in all stages of life. Your set up looks great. The shed will prevail.


Peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 22, 2013)

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkiQEoiQqKQ


----------



## drfting07 (May 5, 2013)

:ciao: 4u! I like the dome from lowes. The one i have for clones is too short. I can just barely fit them. 

Hows your Pink Mama? Any keepers? I have 3 girls ready to be put directly in the ground this year. Thats right! No pots!


----------

